

Light throws a curve ball - alexk
http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/news/Title,24711,en.html

======
biohacker42
More on Airy beams: <http://focus.aps.org/story/v20/st19>

------
TrevorJ
This blew my mind a little bit. Actually, the fact that light can travel along
a curve wasn't as exciting to me as the fact that apparently they are using
light to move physical objects. (?) I can see some really great applications
for that in the future.

------
shadytrees
Light throws like a girl.

